# Ballistic bowstrings



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Ballistic bowstrings out of Ontario Canada, these guys have been around archery for a long time and they make awsome strings, I have a couple of bows now with their rigging and they are great, best strings I have ever shot and have shot alot of the competition strings, give em a try at
www.ballisticbowstrings.com
905 775-4416

thanks Chris.


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

*pic*

here is a pic of my constitution with ballistic strings


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

*pic*

another pic


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Bump for Rampant and Ballistic .....*

great strings, attention to detail, and speedy service too :wink: 

PBean


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Wouldn't think of shooting any other kind*

They are the best strings I have ever used. In fact, when I receive a new bow, the factory strings come off and get replaced with Ballistic strings before I even shoot them.

Rob


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Best strings I have ever owned! I switched from WC and couldn't be happier. Incredible strings. They didn't move from shot #1. Guaranteed NO peep rotation in the least.:darkbeer:


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

*ballistic*

yeaap i have 3 bows with all ballistic strings ..
i put alot of arrows through these strings and as long as u wax em up they should last a really long time.....

-steve


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Took some pics*

Of my target bow and hunting rig.

Hopefully they come out okay on here, I'm kind of new at this whole digital camera thing.

Rob


----------



## newbiebowhunter (May 18, 2003)

*Ballistic*

Yup...what they all said :teeth: ! What more can I say? Here's a pic of my super cool looking green & black......


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

*more Ballistic pix*

here's a couple of cute ones...


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

heres a pic ......


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

:bump2: 

-steve


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

just got on the pro staff team can't wait to get one on my new APA Phython nothing but positive remarks on the strings...


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

u will like them ^^^

there just awsome :jam: 

-steve


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Thank you again Nigel Awesome strings :thumbs_up


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

purdy strings, bad pictures


----------



## quebhunter (May 13, 2004)

congratulation hilltophunter!

yes they do make a good job , sorry i don`t have picture in my hand, but i am verry happy with mine!


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

:thumbs_up

give em a try!

-steve


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## marc33 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Dealers*

Where can I get some Ballistic Strings west of Toronto?

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## GO BALLISTIC! (Jan 31, 2007)

marc33 said:


> Where can I get some Ballistic Strings west of Toronto?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Marc


Any Pro Shop can order Ballistics from Bromley Archery Distributors at 905 775-4416. If you don't have a shop/dealer close by you can also call us direct at the same number.
Thanks for your interest!

BBS


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Nigel and company are top shelf, mine are still going strong, and hunting season is fast approaching!


----------



## marc33 (Nov 26, 2005)

GO BALLISTIC! said:


> Any Pro Shop can order Ballistics from Bromley Archery Distributors at 905 775-4416. If you don't have a shop/dealer close by you can also call us direct at the same number.
> Thanks for your interest!
> 
> BBS


Thanks,

I will be looking into new strings soon and I'll be sure to go to you guys.

Marc


----------



## hardbreak (Feb 14, 2006)

going ballistic could do no harm ... excellent strings with excellent reputation


----------

